

Ask HN: Do you think VR could replace the web at some point? And if yes then how? - rayalez

Just crazy thoughts inspired by Oculus Rift.
Do you think it will be possible to create a game-like framework like MMORPG or Second Life, something like a virtual city where anybody could create his own building(instead of a website), that would replace&#x2F;complement the web in the future? Looks like we already have the technology, what&#x27;s to stop people from creating a virtual reality? Would there be practical applications for it that would make it worth the effort? What do you think?
======
valarauca1
It likely would work. Facebook heavily hinted at strong social integration
with the OR. I likely see Facebook doing this or at least they gave me that
impression in their stock holders call.

It makes a lot of sense. I certainly would use it. The big "draw" for me.
Would be watching movies with my friends, in a full theater settings, despite
continents of separation.

------
fezz
Stuff hanging on head is doomed to fail so success of the current incarnation
of VR will be very limited. Just like the latest 3D implosion, no one wants to
wear the damn glasses.

------
maxharris
Hey, I'm working on a project that will make that possible. Are you any good
with C++?

